# Something went pop



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Christmas morning just about to start pulling some coffee and my Andreja premium literally went 'pop' with smoke (or steam) coming from the side vents!

Tripped the rcd and generally left me feeeling pi55ed off.

Any ideas from this ridiculous description what this could have been? I did notice from my Eric thermometer that the temp had got pretty high.... couple of degrees higher than usual.

Merry Christmas everyone...

Dan


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Your info leaves it a bit open ended, could be something electrical blown OR could be water sprayed onto an electrical component.

If as you say it has been getting excessively hot it could be the pressure stat sticking or now burnt out.

Un plug and open up, if it is the stat it is easily replaceable if you are competent with a spanner


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

How will I know if it is the stat.... not sure what I would be looking at/for.

Once I identify it, can determine how brave I will be with the spanner!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Open the case. looking from the front ( ?) on the R/H side look for a black circular "pot" with a coloured cap or a screwdriver slot in the centre, ( cap covers the S/ driver slot but often left off) The P / Stat has cables to it (push on connectors) and a copper pipe running to the underside of the stat


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check also for a burnt out limit stat, very common on those machines.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/andreja-premium-limit-stat-failure


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

The exact same thing happened on my Andreja Premium earlier in the year. Turned out to be the pressure stat sticking which caused the element to not get turned off, the pressure got to such a high level it started leaking out of the top of the boiler and fused the limit stat that sits in that location.

I replaced both pressure and limit stat and all worked fine again.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys . Need some quick help

Some of the plastic 'clips' that go over the terminal connectors have gone brittle and cracked off. Is it ok to go ahead without these in place when replacing the limit stat?


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok. Second problem. Looks like at some point in past pressure stat was replaced but wrong size was purchased so an extra 'coupling' was added to reduce size down.

Can someone confirm it's not going to be a problem to remove this as put in place the new stat?

1st pic was how it looked when I opened it up

2nd pick is the old stat and reducer that I am taking out

3rd pick is what I will be left with...

Cheers


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

So now we have this... had to cut a bit of insulation to get that connector block to turn/screw (think that's why he had done the mod in the first place....but clearly knew what size threads he was working with)....does this look ok ?


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Seeking help on this again guys. I replaced the limit stat and replaced the pressure stat. Put the machine on....first time it tripped the RCD. Then I remembered I had not changed the fuse in the plug. I did this, switched on. The pump kicked in and heard boiler switch on , but then about 15 seconds later it went again...

Any ideas what to try next??


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like the corrosion on that black lump in the pic, above the pressure switch.

Can you do a detailed pic of that ?


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are a couple from yesterday which show that part... not time to open up again today. My understanding is that that part is the vacuum breaker valve and cup...it had been covered by a mesh screen by prior owner as prone to spraying internals...

Will try to get a better pic.

How do I tell if the terminals are burnt out? On the limit stat the white plastic covers had gone brown and basically crumbled when I tried to remove.

















Thanks gents


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The stat behind looks badly overheated and by the height of the red button it may have tripped. Possibly water / steam been spaying on it .


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> The stat behind looks badly overheated and by the height of the red button it may have tripped. Possibly water / steam been spaying on it .


I replaced that y'day . Do I need to worry about the now brown connector blocks? One has now totally crumbed. I put a bit of electrical tape around instead


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ave you actually run the machine with the lid off (for a day), because something looks to be continuously leaking. I would also replace some of the connectors and crimp+solder new ones on. Cleaning it up inside would also help show if the crap is old or new deposits. The machine needs a bit of TLC


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> ave you actually run the machine with the lid off (for a day), because something looks to be continuously leaking. I would also replace some of the connectors and crimp+solder new ones on. Cleaning it up inside would also help show if the crap is old or new deposits. The machine needs a bit of TLC


Dave. Are you DaveC from the ****************. If so I think this is the machine you helped the prior owner with as from reading the old wiki pages, pretty sure this is the machine (think it was Paul?)

Issue at present is I can't run the machine as trips. How would I go about crimping and soldering.

Starting to think best bet is going to get this professionally looked at. I have zero skills at this type of thing. Replacing the limit stat was a major achievement!!

Does anyone have any contact for people who undertake this work. Preferably close to London/essex.

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that machine might have belonged to Nick?


----------

